# Your Favourite Hot Hatch under 10k?



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Pick one.

Go. :driver:


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

a new hot hatch? for under 10k? 

for me its the colt CZT, endlessly tuneable

i know people running over 300bhp

you can't get them new for 10k but you could easily buy and build one from around 2006 with over 225bhp for under 10k


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Any age??


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

for me Seat leon there is no better hot hatch than this interior put it a bit down... but still great car


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Focus ST-225 (but then i would say that!)


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Any age


----------



## ben.beesley (Aug 27, 2011)

Astra vxr or if your lucky to find one under 10k seat leon cupra k1


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mazda 3MPS for me or Focus RS mk1


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Focus ST or going back a bit Mk1 RS Focus, old school I'd happily have one out of a long list
R5 GTT
205 GTi
Mk1 Golf GTi
Mk2 Golf GTi 
Series 1 or 2 Escort RS turbo
Escort Cossie to name but a few

But if pushed and it was to be an everyday car then Focus ST for me


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

R26 and a good warranty

If you want a Hot Hatch to be handling biased, Renault have it covered, the others are also rans.

But if you want other things out of a Hot Hatch, most things VAG are hard to beat:

R32/Gti
Leon Cupra
S3 etc.

Then there are some other odd balls like BMW's 130i (265bhp) makes a more mature hot hatch.


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

2004 mk5 Golf GT TDI


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The original hot hatch for me -


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

^^
You'll be struggling for less than 10k


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

AboveFunction said:


> 2004 mk5 Golf GT TDI


It did mention HOT hatch...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

pooma said:


> ^^
> You'll be struggling for less than 10k


Standard models seem to go around £6k to £10k :thumb:

http://cars.trovit.co.uk/index.php/...M/type./what.lotus sunbeam/pos.14/org.1/pop.1

Although this one costs a little more :doublesho http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2524585.htm


----------



## AboveFunction (Aug 8, 2011)

bigmc said:


> It did mention HOT hatch...


Ouch, mines is hot :car:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Standard models seem to go around £6k to £10k :thumb:
> 
> http://cars.trovit.co.uk/index.php/...M/type./what.lotus sunbeam/pos.14/org.1/pop.1
> 
> Although this one costs a little more :doublesho http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/2524585.htm


I stand corrected, I'd had a quick look and couldn't spot any but remember the last one I saw for sale was over the 10k mark.


----------



## WRX_Paul (Apr 27, 2010)

Focus ST or Civic Type-R


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Megane R26, easily.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Volvo C30 T5, because I'm sad like that. Just such a nice place to be, and you don't look like a ***** like you do in the Focus (sorry to any owners, I just think they're ASBOs on wheels!)


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Mk4 R32 Golf with Milltek treatment. Fantastic sound, razor sharp throttle response, decent handling and the feel of a junior Carrera 4. I loved mine!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Volvo C30 T5, because I'm sad like that. Just such a nice place to be, and you don't look like a ***** like you do in the Focus (sorry to any owners, I just think they're ASBOs on wheels!)


Don't really agree about the ASBO on wheels bit, maybe if you are daft enough to buy Performance Orange, but a Blue or Colorado red St3 is fine. I agree on the T5 for the exclusivity of them compared to the ST225.

Or a D5 mapped?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

OvlovMike said:


> Volvo C30 T5, because I'm sad like that. Just such a nice place to be, and you don't look like a ***** like you do in the Focus (sorry to any owners, I just think they're ASBOs on wheels!)


Don't hold back fella...


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dixon75 said:


> Don't hold back fella...


Lol.

As dew said, they can look less offensive in more subtle colours... IMO that's grey and black - even the blue and red are too much for me! But that orange... It's just vile! And scary that people want that much attention.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Or a D5 mapped?


No, because that would mean that I have to accept that the Diesel Fabia vRS is a hot hatch, and I refuse to. :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

205GTi 1.9 - couldn't just jump in and drive to within an inch of its limits - needed to be mastered


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> No, because that would mean that I have to accept that the Diesel Fabia vRS is a hot hatch, and I refuse to. :lol:


:lol:



OvlovMike said:


> Lol.
> 
> As dew said, they can look less offensive in more subtle colours... IMO that's grey and black - even the blue and red are too much for me! But that orange... It's just vile! And scary that people want that much attention.


I love the Colorado personally, especially if you get a Mk2.5 as they basically looked the same as a stock Focus with bigger wheels and a spoiler.

Linky


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I was thinking about this for a while, I adore the Civic type R EP3 or EK9, the Focus is stunning and yes I would have the lairy orange or blue. Obviously, you think hothatch, and Renault is the first thing that will come to most peoples heads. But I decided the best way to give an honest answer is, if I had £10k sitting in front of me, what would be the first search options I'd put into Autotrader.

The answer is a mk4 R32 all day long, nothing comes close sound wise, they are rare and just look special, and the change from the £10k would go on a Miltek and insurance for the year :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Another believer (Eddy)!

I remember a load of mates gathering round to hear me just rev mine while stationary (we'd all had a few jars and it was in the middle of nowhere at a relatives house )! And I had two requests from strangers to rev it too - fantastic sound! It may not have killer bhp (but it's still fast) but my god that noise and throttle response it hard to beat this side of £100k. It's the car that got the most positive responses of any I've had - even had a group of kids aged around 10-15 shout "cool car mate" in a car park once!

The BM is a fair bit pokier and quicker but of course it doesn't sound the same!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

335dAND110XS said:


> Another believer (Eddy)!
> 
> I remember a load of mates gathering round to hear me just rev mine while stationary (we'd all had a few jars and it was in the middle of nowhere at a relatives house )! And I had two requests from strangers to rev it too - fantastic sound! It may not have killer bhp (but it's still fast) but my god that noise and throttle response it hard to beat this side of £100k. It's the car that got the most positive responses of any I've had - even had a group of kids aged around 10-15 shout "cool car mate" in a car park once!
> 
> The BM is a fair bit pokier and quicker but of course it doesn't sound the same!


I'm learning in my age (23 now) that BHP, Torque, 0-60 are all numbers. I've been in cars with over 300 BHP that feel boring, I've first felt that "holy wow this is fast" in a 106 GTI, I had the most amazing year of my driving life in a car with under 100BHP, one thing you can't put a price on is how special a car feels, and that little grin you get when you first start a car. sure, any R32 is a fantastic car, but you park a mk4 in aaaany car park, and your average joe know that ain't no normal golf, they oooze class, they look absolutely stunning and still turn heads today.

I would have one in my perfect 10 garage, no, my perfect 5 garage, I could not care less about its 0-60, I would have more fun in that car than any million BHP barge.

And that sound, there are no words:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

OvlovMike said:


> No, because that would mean that I have to accept that the Diesel Fabia vRS is a hot hatch, and I refuse to. :lol:


There was a video (Duke I Think) which tested loads of hot hatches around the 03 plates, Civics, Mini Coopers S etc etc. and some odd ball cars to see how they fair around a circuit.

To my surprise they picked as the winner a: BMW 330cd and a highly recommended second to the Fabia VRS, which all the drivers (I think 4) were all surprised at themselves, 1 for being a Skoda and 2 for being a 5 Door hatch.

But it's still only a tenth of what an R26 is in terms of Hot Hatch.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

hmm, if there is no age limit and not that i've owned any of these ....

Mk2 GOlf GTi 16v
306 Raylle
CLio Williams
Astra GTE 16v
Mk1 Fiesta XR2

for me a hot hatch does not have to be the best handling, quick and in your face does it for me.

For me, a series 1 RST would do just fine


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Eddy - you may only be 23 but you've just spoken more true words than most blokes with 20 years on you!

The pop, pop, pop on the overrun, the induction noise, etc, all far nicer than any hatchback has any right to be!

And yep - I had HUGE amount of fun in my 90bhp Saxo VTR (bought new before they became uber cheviots!) at about your age!

Sadly the rest of the mk4 range handled pretty badly (the 150bhp diesel was a real shocker) - I have no idea how they did so well with the R32 but I'm glad they did because it was a year of pure fun until we moved to Bristol, became the SW's no1 thief target and were forced to sell it for a diesel Astra...


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

After driving a MK4 R32 I can say I was impressed. Was rapid, was hitting 3 figures before I knew it. But it is quite dated.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I managed an indicated 150 in mine in a certain place in Europe - it felt very planted and still had a few more revs to go.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lancia delta intregrale 16v evo ,i had 2 delta hf turbos always wanted an intergrale ,you can get an ok one for 10.000 but you need double that for a minter


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

335dAND110XS said:


> I managed an indicated 150 in mine in a certain place in Europe - it felt very planted and still had a few more revs to go.


I had 144 out of mine on the GPS and as you say it felt very surefooted, probably down to the weight. Not the greatest handling but that wasn't why I bought it. In black polished up and with a Blueflame zorst it was awesome sounding and turned heads wherever it went. The zorst used to grow by an inch or two after being 'driven'.
If I had £10k and the finance to run one then you can pick a goo one up with the zorst changed, this mod has to be done as VW sit on the zorst just behind the cats and it restricts performane quite a bit. Changing frees the engine up no-end.
There are a few classic hot hatches 205 GTi, Mk1 or 2 Golf GTi that I would consider as well.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

For me the following:-

Fiesta RS TURBO

Honda CRX VTEC The 90's version

Fiat UNO TURBO MK2

Peugeot 205 GT1 1.9

Golf GTi MK1

Golf GTi MK2 16V


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've not really driven much but I'd love a 106 GTI. My 1.4 had trouble putting power down in the wet so god knows what the GTI is like, especially when tuned.

Failing that, the latest Civic Type R. I just love the way it looks.


----------

